# Datenbank erstellen und in Textboxen wiedergeben?



## SilverVegeto (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
ich kann zwar schon etwas Visual Basic, aber in punkto Datenbank etc. hab ich noch keine Erfahrung.

Ich möchte folgendes machen:
Ich möchte gerne eine Tabelle (z.B.: in Access oder Exel) in Visual Basic importieren und dort wie eine MySQL-Datenbank nutzen sprich eine Zeile mit "ID, Vorname, Nachname, Passwort,..." und dann z. B. den entsprechenden Name suchen und die kompletten Inhalte dieser Person in Textboxen anzeigen. Genauso möchte ich aber auch Daten in die Textboxen eingeben die dann in der Tabelle gespeichert werden sollen.

Ich hab mal so ein Screenshot gemacht damit ihr euch das besser vorstellen könnt.


----------

